# selectively revealing invisible folders



## will103 (Feb 13, 2003)

I do a lot of mucking around in certain folders in the root directory of my startup disk and I am sick of having to use an app that shows all hidden files on my computer. Is there a way to reveal only the folders that I am interested in? They are - bin, private, sbin, tmp, var, usr and etc. 

Cheers
will


----------



## gigi (Feb 13, 2003)

from the finder, select "go to folder" ...then type in whatever folder you want to go to  /bin or /private etc.


----------



## will103 (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gigi _
> *from the finder, select "go to folder" ...then type in whatever folder you want to go to  /bin or /private etc. *



I have used that method as well but I would rather have these folders visible in the root directory in the finder.  Anyone have any ideas?
will


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 13, 2003)

Sure. See this thread:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28326


----------



## will103 (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gatorparrots _
> *Sure. See this thread:
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28326 *



Ah. Sorry I should have done a more thorough search before posting.

Thanks
will


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Feb 13, 2003)

Alternately, if you don't want all folders and hidden files revealed  in the finder you can create alias's to the folders you are wanting access to. You will have to name them slightly different but the effect will be the same.  These can be kept at the root of the HD or placed anywhere else on the system.

 I placed all of these alias's in a folder, then placed the folder in my dock.  I have instant access to the hidden system folders from my desktop.  It works very slick.


----------



## will103 (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rhino_G3 _
> *Alternately, if you don't want all folders and hidden files revealed  in the finder you can create alias's to the folders you are wanting access to. You will have to name them slightly different but the effect will be the same.  These can be kept at the root of the HD or placed anywhere else on the system.
> 
> I placed all of these alias's in a folder, then placed the folder in my dock.  I have instant access to the hidden system folders from my desktop.  It works very slick. *



Elegant solution. Thanks, will give it a go. Just to update. I tried another method - editing the .hidden file in the root folder. The .hidden file keeps a list of all of the files that the Finder should not show. This works for some files in root but not the files I am most intererested in such as bin and sbin. Anybody have an idea why this doesn't work?

Will


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 16, 2003)

Because the *.hidden* file is *only* for hiding documents and directories placed on the root level of the boot volume. You wil have to make use of one of the other techniques in the HOWTO thread to make the items you want visible at the Finder level.


----------

